# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ المحدث عبد الله السعد..رجل بعقل عبقري, وقلب طفل صغير

## أبو القاسم

حين تجتمع في المرء بساطة في النفس مع بسطة في العقل
فإنك تتذكر السلف الصالح,  وأحسب الشيخ السعد
من هؤلاء , فهو كبير في عقله ,لا يشق له غبار في الجرح والتعديل
وعلم العلل, وهو مع ذلك, زهادته عفوية, لا تكلّف فيها ولا اختلاق
قريب المأخذ , كأنه أبوك الذي تعرفه , ربّما بادرك بسؤال..وقصده الاستفهام
والمعرفة, لا يستحيي من ذلك ألبتة , وقد يقول بعد كلمة يلقيها:هل تراها جيدة
أم عليها ملاحظات؟..فإذا تجرأت بشيء من التعقّبات, قبلها منك
كما يقبل التلميذ من شيخه!..وعمل بموجبها شاكرا لك داعيا
وأما تأثره بأحوال المسلمين..فمدرسة أبوابها تنطق بالحق في وجه
أهل التخذيل..أدعياء احترام العلماء , ولست محاولا تقبيل رأسه قط
إلا وطاول عليك تواضعه أن تفعل!
ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء

----------


## ابن تيميـة

أحسنت أخي بارك الله فيك , فإن أقل ما يجب علينا لأهل العلم : خالص الدعاء وصادق الثناء .


والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أشجعي

ما شاء الله,
رفع الله درجته في المهديين,
ونحسبه والله حسيبه,

وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## الديواني إسلام

صورة مع التحية لبعض أساتذة الجامعات !

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا. أهل الخير يوضع لهم قبول يتسع له صدر من التقاه ومن لم يلتقيه ، وهو من هؤلاء ، إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

إمام عليه هيبة ومحبة ... ألا حبذا ذاك المهيب المحبب

----------


## محسن زاهد

الشيخ عبد الله السعد وفقه الله أهل للثناء , وأهلٌ لأن يذكر تلامذته فضائله الكثيرة .
وأشكر الأخ أبا القاسم على حرصه الشديد في نشر فضائل شيخه , فهذا أحد واجبات الشيوخ على تلامذتهم

----------


## أبو عبد الله الخضير

قد سألت أحد المشائخ عن من يصل إلي درجة الإجتهاد في الحديث و هي درجة لا ينالها كثير من علماء الحديث وهي كدرجة المجتهد في الفقه من ضمن من قال الشيخ العلامه عبد الله السعد
وعندما تسمعه تري له مشرب مختلف في تعلم الحديث فكل مشائخ الحديث يعتمدون علي عده كتب في دراسة أصول العلم ولكن تراه له رأي مختلف أي أن أردت ان تتعلم أصول العلم فتأخذها من كتب المتقدمين ليس المتأخرين أي لا تعتمد أولا علي كتب بن الصلاح و بن حجر و بن كثير  فهو مع منهج المتقدمين قلباً و قالباً

----------


## أبوحفص اليماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعلم أني احب الشيخ عبدالله السعد ولم أره فأنا من أهل اليمن لكني شغوف بستجيلات دروسه أبحث عن الجديد على الشبكة وفي محلات التسجيلات.
لكن ذكرت كلمة في مشاركتك ذكرتني بشيخنا الدكتور محمد بن عبدالرحمن غُنيم المقيم في اليمن فما رأت عيني مثله أدباً جمَّاً، وخلقاً عالياُ. لا أقول هذا تعصباً لشيخي بل ما رأت عيني، فدائماً عندما ينتهى من تقرير مسالة يسأل طلابه هكذا الصواب أم أخطأت. تشجيعاً لنا للمناقشة وينقل من كتب أخرى الفوائد ثم يسألنا هل نقلي صحيح أم لا، وكان غالباً ما يستشير طلابه حول أشياء والفقير منهم فوالله ما أشعر بالخجل إلا بين يديه، فحفظه الله ما جلست معه إلا وأشعرني بأني أنا المتفضل عليه فاسأل الله أن يبارك فيه، وهو الآن قائم بشرح كتاب تهذيب الموافقات للدكتور الجيزاني، وكتاب قطر الندى، ومنظومة البرهانية في المواريث.
وكذا قبله العلامة محدث الديار اليمنية الإمام ناشر السنة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله وقدس سره فلم أقابله بل كنت أسأل عنه طلبته وكيف كانت معاملته لهم فغالب من سألته هذه الأسئلة يجيبني وهو يبكي لما رأوه من أدبه وحبه لطلبة العلم وخدمته لهم وقيامه بها بدون تعب أو شكوى بل يفرح إن خدم طالباً له لا يرد أحداً إلا معانداً أو متعصباً سباب للأئمة. فهذه هي أخلاق العلماء والسلف من قبلهم

----------


## آبومصعب المجآهد

> الشيخ عبد الله السعد وفقه الله أهل للثناء , وأهلٌ لأن يذكر تلامذته فضائله الكثيرة .
> وأشكر الأخ أبا القاسم على حرصه الشديد في نشر فضائل شيخه , فهذا أحد واجبات الشيوخ على تلامذتهم


احب الشيخ الحبيب الاسد الشيخ عبد الله السعد حبا كبيرا .. من الرجال الاسود ومن المحبوبين جدا .. 
اسال الله ا نيوفقه ويجزيه عنا وعن الاسلام كل خير ..

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> ولكن تراه له رأي مختلف أي أن أردت ان تتعلم أصول العلم فتأخذها من كتب المتقدمين ليس المتأخرين أي لا تعتمد أولا علي كتب بن الصلاح و بن حجر و بن كثير  فهو مع منهج المتقدمين قلباً و قالباً


هذا الكلام فيه نظر
والشيخ عبدالله دَرَّس النخبة والموقظة وغيرها من المختصرات، وفرق بين الإفادة من كتبهم وما فيها من ترتيب المسائل وتقريرها، والاعتماد عليها، وليس كل ما في كتب المتأخرين مخالف لما عليه المتقدمون؛ فالخلاف في مسائل معدودة .

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

اللهم فك أسر الشيخ المحدث /عبد الله السعد ..
واشف اللهم أخانا أبا القاسم ...
اللهم آمين ...

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> احب الشيخ الحبيب الاسد الشيخ عبد الله السعد حبا كبيرا .. من الرجال الاسود ومن المحبوبين جدا .. 
> اسال الله ا نيوفقه ويجزيه عنا وعن الاسلام كل خير ..


آمــيـن ..!!

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> رحمه الله وقدس سره


عذراً يا اخوان ولكن ما معنى هذه الكلمة وما سمعناها إلا من الروافض

----------


## فتح البارى

> عذرن يا اخوان ولكن ما معنى هذه الكلمة وما سمعناها إلا من الروافض


العلامة القاسمي يكثر منها في كتابه (قواعد التحديث)!

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

فتوى الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك :
س : قدس الله روحه ما معناها وهل يجوز التلفظ بها ؟
الحمد لله هذه العبارات متقاربة في المعنى ومقصودها الإحسان للميت والدعاء له با لطيب والطهارة وليس شئ من هذه العبارات مأثور في بالسنة أو عن السلف الأول لكنها موجودة في كلام العلماء الذين يؤرخون فيعبرون عن منزلة المترجم له بقدس الله روحه أو قدس الله سره والتقديس التطهير والتطهير إزالة الخبث وإزالة السوء وقولهم قدس الله سره يظهر لي بأنه نفس معنى قدس الله روحه لأن الروح باعتبار أنها أمر خفي فهي بهذا الإعتبار سر وأما طيب الله ثراه فهي عبارة تجري على ألسنة المتأخرين من الصحفيين والكتاب كأنهم يعنون طيب الله قبره وإنما يكون القبر طيب عندما يكون صاحبه من الصالحين لأنه حينئذ يكون القبر عليه روضة من رياض الجنة إذ يفتح له باب من الجنة فيأتيه من روحها وطيبها والذين اعتادوا الدعاء بهذا اللفظ لا يقتدى بهم وهم يدعون الدعاء لمن يعظمونه أو يدعون تعظيمه وإن كان في الباطن خلاف ذلك وأولى من هذا وذاك الدعاء للميت المسلم بالمعفو والمغفرة والرحمة والرضوان وسكنى الجنة والنجاة من النار فهذا ما تضمنته الأدعية المأثورة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في دعاء الصلاة على الجنازة والله أعلم ...
من ملتقى أهل الحديث ولا أدري أين رابطها لأني دونتها تدوينا ولم أحفظ الرابط ..

----------


## المقدسى

اللهم فك أسر الشيخ المحدث /عبد الله السعد ..وأحفظه وإنفع به يا رب العالمين

----------


## أسـامة

> اللهم فك أسر الشيخ المحدث /عبد الله السعد ..وأحفظه وإنفع به يا رب العالمين


سمعت أنه قد خرج بالأمس، ولا ندري صحة الخبر، لعلي آتيكم به عن قريب ، إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وحفظ الله الشيخ المحدث عبد الله السعد  من كل سوء

----------


## اليسير

حفظ الله الشيخ عبدالله السعد من كل سوء

----------


## معالم السنن

هل خرج الشيخ؟

----------


## معالم السنن

الاخ اسامه ننتظرك افادتك!

----------


## أبو محمد الفرحان

اللهم أجعله خبراً صحيحاً

يعلم الله اني فرحت 

لكن هل هو صحيح ؟؟

----------

